# Tribute to Stacy & Marina



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink:  Well I have been thinking of doing this for a couple of days and finally decided to "DO" it today. I just want to give tribute to Stacy and Marina for all their contribution to SM. I have been a member for ? 6 months but have known Stacy for several years. Watching her with her steps into the show world at the Maltese Specialties and her help with my starting up my website. This is the only forum I am on and have ENJOYED all the wonderful posts, funny, educational and sometimes just tearful... Almost everytime I get on SM I get to have a good laugh. This is a busy place and sometimes hard to take all of it in. I just want to say THANK YOU to Stacy for her contibution to SM.. it just adds a little different excitement with her great posts from the show world. It has been so fun to watch Marina mature and we get to enjoy seeing a mom and daughter's adventures with this hobby. :wub: ALWAYS such great pictures. If anyone agrees please post ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

AWWWW jeanne!! I'm tearing up!!

How sweet was this post???? 

You, Paula and Cathy B were soooooo helpful to me my second time in the ring at the New Jersey nationals, I'll never forget it!! 

I owe SM so much - if not for SM, I wouldn't have this fantastic hobby to share with Marina! It has been so much fun sharing show news and litter news with my SM family and most of all - I have loved getting to know everyone and meeting my SM family. Some of my closest friends now are people I've met from this forum. That's a very special thing!!

Thank you again so much jeanne for this sooooo very sweet post!! *hugs you*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :blink:  Well I have been thinking of doing this for a couple of days and finally decided to "DO" it today. I just want to give tribute to Stacy and Marina for all their contribution to SM. I have been a member for ? 6 months but have known Stacy for several years. Watching her with her steps into the show world at the Maltese Specialties and her help with my starting up my website. This is the only forum I am on and have ENJOYED all the wonderful posts, funny, educational and sometimes just tearful... Almost everytime I get on SM I get to have a good laugh. This is a busy place and sometimes hard to take all of it in. I just want to say THANK YOU to Stacy for her contibution to SM.. it just adds a little different excitement with her great posts from the show world. It has been so fun to watch Marina mature and we get to enjoy seeing a mom and daughter's adventures with this hobby. :wub: ALWAYS such great pictures. If anyone agrees please post ...


I TOTALLY agree:wub::wub::wub:! and yes, I've also witnessed her show path from scratch ...oh my goodness and the excitement of the first show, first litter, first win...ALWAYS a treat to watch the pictures of the babies growing and then seeing some still continuing to grow with their new owners:wub::wub: 

Stacy and Marina , we are PROUD of you guys and soooo thankful that you can share with us so we can join in the joy:chili:
(hugs)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

p.s. totally LOVE the new siggy, Stacy :wub: love that coat, that face and everything about her:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here is one of the first pics of Marina (and Shane) with Lucy

and four years later


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> p.s. totally LOVE the new siggy, Stacy :wub: love that coat, that face and everything about her:wub:


Oh thank you!! 

I didn't realize her teefums were showing when I did it, LOL. She wasn't barking, she was just VERY animated and thinking she's hot stuff. Because well, she is :thumbsup:



Katkoota said:


> I TOTALLY agree:wub::wub::wub:! and yes, I've also witnessed her show path from scratch ...oh my goodness and the excitement of the first show, first litter, first win...ALWAYS a treat to watch the pictures of the babies growing and then seeing some still continuing to grow with their new owners:wub::wub:
> 
> Stacy and Marina , we are PROUD of you guys and soooo thankful that you can share with us so we can join in the joy:chili:
> (hugs)


Thank you!!! *hugs you*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have certainly enjoyed sharing all of Stacy's and Marina's adventures in the show world. I will never the forget the night Caddy had her first litter. Stacy was on line all night and we were there worrying with her. All of her pups have had a very special place in my heart since we all shared in their births and accomplishments. I have always appreciated that Stacy is there for anyone who needs her, and is never judgmental or argumentative. It has been such fun to watch Marina complete and win such high honors in such a relatively short period of time. Even though we live on opposite coasts, I count Stacy as a friend. I totally agree that Stacy and Marina have contributed much to the enjoyment of SM and hope they will be with us for a very long time.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Here is one of the first pics of Marina (and Shane) with Lucy


awwh :wub:

I am looking at this picture and just started wondering "have you ever thought that these two beauties will be out there showing?" I mean, did it come into your mind/plan it way ahead of time? 



bellaratamaltese said:


> and four years later


oh and they did more than EXCELLENT B)!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> awwh :wub:
> 
> I am looking at this picture and just started wondering "have you ever thought that these two beauties will be out there showing?" I mean, did it come into your mind/plan it way ahead of time?
> 
> ...


All I can say is NO! It wasn't even a consideration when I first got Lucy! I was clueless about breeders, etc and almost got a malti-poo. Lucy has been a great juniors dog though for Marina so all i can say is ... i am so glad I didn't get a malti-poo!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> All I can say is NO! It wasn't even a consideration when I first got Lucy! I was clueless about breeders, etc and almost got a malti-poo. Lucy has been a great juniors dog though for Marina so all i can say is ... i am so glad I didn't get a malti-poo!


It is very interesting - sure also very happy that you didn't get a malti-poo -- instead this precious Lucy :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so proud of both and cannot wait to meet you all at Westminster!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy - I agree. You've been one of several people on SM who have given me a glimpse of the Dog Show world that I had no idea of before and find really interesting. But I also enjoy all your posts about Malts and just plain anything. You often make me smile.  I wasn't in on those early days with you but love seeing that picture so much of your kids and Lucy.:wub: It's great to cheer you on winning points and boy those pups are too cute. You've come such a long way. But what I've loved more than anything is seeing your daughter take on the responsibilities she has and blossoming into an amazing young woman. Having a son of my own I know what it feels like to have a child of yours do something amazing. It reflects a strong parent/child bond, a lot of good ethics and role modeling and lots of love.:aktion033: I think you have all of the above.
Like Kerry, can't wait to see you both at Westminster. Luckily I got to meet you at Nationals.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Stacy, I have been watching Marina for the past few years!! Such a beautiful young girl and she has a love of this breed that is beyond compare!! You tell her when she gets older and starts dating, she had got to pick out a young man that loves the show ring and all the little malts because we are not giving her up!!! She is our special young lady and we love her!!! 

We love all your babies and are so proud of both of you :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Good job Stacy & Marina


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Amen to all said Stacey! I wasn't around during the early days, but I do know that through all I have been through, you have always been so helpful and so sweet. And Malayah just loved it that Marina took the time to help her with the show ring! I hope one day that she and I will return to showing and see you and Marina again. (I am trying to save to go to Nationals!)

Love you girl!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Jeanne, what a lovely tribute. :Flowers 2: I couldn't agree more! I admire so much all of what Stacy and Marina have accomplished with their dogs. :rochard:

And yes, getting to know Stacy and Marina first through SM and then in person has brought me friends I treasure. I have been around Maltese and Maltese forums for a long time, but I got my first show Maltese while Stacy was herself getting started and I feel like we have made a lot of our Journey together (with Stacy always a few steps ahead to help lead the way). I am ever grateful for her level head, her very straight forward advice and always for her willingness to be there to share ups and downs. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I remember when you got Lucy......wasn't your user name I Love Lucy then? And what a ride you've been on ever since!!!! Who would have ever thought then that you'd be where you are now - and it seemed to happen so fast. I feel like we've been through all your ups and downs along the way, the pups you've lost:crying 2: and the ones you raised :wub:, the ones who are still right here on SM :chili: , and the ones who became champions!! Marina taking her first handling classes, gathering all the "stuff" for showing, the traveling, the shows.

And now you're always eager to help everyone else who is interested in showing. I, for one, was extremely grateful for all the help you've given me while i was showing Ava. 


Don't ever change, Stacy. :thumbsup: Thanks for everything.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

what a great post and i couldn't agree more!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The A Team said:


> I remember when you got Lucy......wasn't your user name I Love Lucy then? And what a ride you've been on ever since!!!! Who would have ever thought then that you'd be where you are now - and it seemed to happen so fast. I feel like we've been through all your ups and downs along the way, the pups you've lost:crying 2: and the ones you raised :wub:, the ones who are still right here on SM :chili: , and the ones who became champions!! Marina taking her first handling classes, gathering all the "stuff" for showing, the traveling, the shows.
> 
> And now you're always eager to help everyone else who is interested in showing. I, for one, was extremely grateful for all the help you've given me while i was showing Ava.
> 
> ...


No, Pat - is was LucyOwnsMe!! I remember very well.

You've really come a long way, Stacy and Marina. Stacy, you are to be commended for taking on this huge hobby (dare I call it that?) with such verve and determination. Look where it's gotten you!!

And Marina, few things give me as much pleasure as watching you grow into a lovely young lady with the poise and confidence of a real pro.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> No, Pat - is was LucyOwnsMe!! I remember very well.


 
Oh yes, of course!!! :smilie_tischkante: duh......I was having a senior moment.....:blush:

And, one more thing, Stacy....I LOVE your siggy pic. IMO it's one of the best pictures I've seen.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> I have certainly enjoyed sharing all of Stacy's and Marina's adventures in the show world. I will never the forget the night Caddy had her first litter. Stacy was on line all night and we were there worrying with her. All of her pups have had a very special place in my heart since we all shared in their births and accomplishments. I have always appreciated that Stacy is there for anyone who needs her, and is never judgmental or argumentative. It has been such fun to watch Marina complete and win such high honors in such a relatively short period of time. Even though we live on opposite coasts, I count Stacy as a friend. I totally agree that Stacy and Marina have contributed much to the enjoyment of SM and hope they will be with us for a very long time.


Oh thank you Reva!! And boy - do I remember Caddy's first litter well! What a learning experience that was!! I had so much fun meeting you in NJ! What a fun show that was! And then the specialities after that... Sure hope I get to see you in Ft. Worth!



KAG said:


> I'm so proud of both and cannot wait to meet you all at Westminster!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxo


YES! I already have our plane tickets and our hotel booked! Can't wait!



Snowbody said:


> Stacy - I agree. You've been one of several people on SM who have given me a glimpse of the Dog Show world that I had no idea of before and find really interesting. But I also enjoy all your posts about Malts and just plain anything. You often make me smile.  I wasn't in on those early days with you but love seeing that picture so much of your kids and Lucy.:wub: It's great to cheer you on winning points and boy those pups are too cute. You've come such a long way. But what I've loved more than anything is seeing your daughter take on the responsibilities she has and blossoming into an amazing young woman. Having a son of my own I know what it feels like to have a child of yours do something amazing. It reflects a strong parent/child bond, a lot of good ethics and role modeling and lots of love.:aktion033: I think you have all of the above.
> Like Kerry, can't wait to see you both at Westminster. Luckily I got to meet you at Nationals.


Oh this is going to be so much fun!! I am so glad I got to meet you in Atlanta - and can't wait to see you again in Feb! We're going to be there the 10th-16th, so it won't be a rush trip for us. Can't wait! And thanks so much for the nice comments, you are soo sweet!



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Stacy, I have been watching Marina for the past few years!! Such a beautiful young girl and she has a love of this breed that is beyond compare!! You tell her when she gets older and starts dating, she had got to pick out a young man that loves the show ring and all the little malts because we are not giving her up!!! She is our special young lady and we love her!!!
> 
> We love all your babies and are so proud of both of you :chili: :chili: :chili:


Oh thank you!! I love seeing how much Marina is enjoying dog showing - I don't think I'd have gotten as far as I have if she wasn't right there with me going to shows! 



momtoboo said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Good job Stacy & Marina


thank you!



missiek said:


> Amen to all said Stacey! I wasn't around during the early days, but I do know that through all I have been through, you have always been so helpful and so sweet. And Malayah just loved it that Marina took the time to help her with the show ring! I hope one day that she and I will return to showing and see you and Marina again. (I am trying to save to go to Nationals!)
> 
> Love you girl!


Oh thank you! I sure hope to see you both again in April. I'm so sorry you are going through a tough time - and I can't wait to see you guys back out there in the show ring!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :blink:  Well I have been thinking of doing this for a couple of days and finally decided to "DO" it today. I just want to give tribute to Stacy and Marina for all their contribution to SM. I have been a member for ? 6 months but have known Stacy for several years. Watching her with her steps into the show world at the Maltese Specialties and her help with my starting up my website. This is the only forum I am on and have ENJOYED all the wonderful posts, funny, educational and sometimes just tearful... Almost everytime I get on SM I get to have a good laugh. This is a busy place and sometimes hard to take all of it in. I just want to say THANK YOU to Stacy for her contibution to SM.. it just adds a little different excitement with her great posts from the show world. It has been so fun to watch Marina mature and we get to enjoy seeing a mom and daughter's adventures with this hobby. :wub: ALWAYS such great pictures. If anyone agrees please post ...


Jeanne, I think your tribute to Stacy and Marina is very lovely and so true.

Stacy, I never told you this before, and it might surprise you, but, if I ever need advice in regard to breeder questions, you would be one of the first people I would come to for your opinion. I think you are so fair and honest with how you respond to posts ... especially in regard to new SM members and to threads discussing breeders. It says a lot about who you are as a person. 

I've always admired how you and Marina work together in the showing of Maltese. I've said before that I am in awe how far Marina has come in showing at such a young age! That is such an accomplishment for both Marina and you. In this day and age it seems as though we hear a lot of news about kids turning out bad. But, Marina is just another great example of a young lady who is contributing something positive and wonderful to this world. I'm sure Marina will always be grateful to you, Stacy, for guiding, allowing, and trusting her to show Maltese in the ring. What an awesome Mom and role model you are to Marina. And, beautiful Marina is an inspiration and wonderful role model for kids her age.

So very proud both you and Marina can be for already getting ready to show at Westminster! I see only great things happening for both of you!:tender:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> Jeanne, what a lovely tribute. :Flowers 2: I couldn't agree more! I admire so much all of what Stacy and Marina have accomplished with their dogs. :rochard:
> 
> And yes, getting to know Stacy and Marina first through SM and then in person has brought me friends I treasure. I have been around Maltese and Maltese forums for a long time, but I got my first show Maltese while Stacy was herself getting started and I feel like we have made a lot of our Journey together (with Stacy always a few steps ahead to help lead the way). I am ever grateful for her level head, her very straight forward advice and always for her willingness to be there to share ups and downs. :grouphug:


Aww thank you, my friend! *hugs you* I just wish we lived closer :thumbsup:



The A Team said:


> I remember when you got Lucy......wasn't your user name I Love Lucy then? And what a ride you've been on ever since!!!! Who would have ever thought then that you'd be where you are now - and it seemed to happen so fast. I feel like we've been through all your ups and downs along the way, the pups you've lost:crying 2: and the ones you raised :wub:, the ones who are still right here on SM :chili: , and the ones who became champions!! Marina taking her first handling classes, gathering all the "stuff" for showing, the traveling, the shows.
> 
> And now you're always eager to help everyone else who is interested in showing. I, for one, was extremely grateful for all the help you've given me while i was showing Ava.
> 
> ...


Oh thank you Pat!!

And I remember saying in my early days of SM that I wouldnt' want more than one malt :innocent: Boy, those times have changed!!!!



tamizami said:


> what a great post and i couldn't agree more!


Aww thank you Tami!! *hugs you*



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> No, Pat - is was LucyOwnsMe!! I remember very well.
> 
> You've really come a long way, Stacy and Marina. Stacy, you are to be commended for taking on this huge hobby (dare I call it that?) with such verve and determination. Look where it's gotten you!!
> 
> And Marina, few things give me as much pleasure as watching you grow into a lovely young lady with the poise and confidence of a real pro.


Boy, the difference in Marina's handling from when she first started until now is like night and day. And she loves it sooo much, which is so fantastic!

And yes, it was lucyownsme. And you know what? Lucy still owns me, LOL :chili::aktion033:


The A Team said:


> Oh yes, of course!!! :smilie_tischkante: duh......I was having a senior moment.....:blush:
> 
> And, one more thing, Stacy....I LOVE your siggy pic. IMO it's one of the best pictures I've seen.


you know, I saw this picture and just laughed because it just soooo Emma. Just animated and soo happy










Here is the original - but I didn't realize her teefums were showing, LOL. That's what a big smile she has, that her canines are showing!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a great tribute and so deserving.Stacy deserves an award for being such a wonderful mom and coach to Marina - she's growing up to be quite a confident and professional young lady.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Jeanne this is truly a wonderful tribute to two very deserving people. It is amazing to see how far Stacy and Marina have come in such a short time. I feel like they have taken us SM members along with them on their wonderful journey through all of Stacy's posts and wonderful pictures.

Thank you for sharing Stacy:Sunny Smile:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a lovely thing to do.  

Stacy, it is lovely following you and your 'gang' in the show world. Your gorgeous new babies etc etc etc. You are always so helpful to all the newbies too  Thank you so much. :tender: :tender:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What a sweet tribute!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful, well deserved tribute!! :flowers:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Oh yes, of course!!! :smilie_tischkante: duh......I was having a senior moment.....:blush:
> 
> And, one more thing, Stacy....I LOVE your siggy pic. IMO it's one of the best pictures I've seen.


Pat I agree that Stacy's new siggy picture is AWESOME! :thumbsup: It reveals so much of the characteristics we love about Maltese---beauty and spunk! Thank you all who posted for Stacy and Marina.. you have known her through SM longer than me and I just think it is great that you all expressed your love for her and Marina. :wub: And for her fluffs of course!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great affirming stuff.
I haven't been around long enough but now I know what I have missed! 
I sure hope to meet you in CA. in Dec. I am working on our housing today!
And yes, she is a lovely young lady---Marina!
hugs


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a great thread. I've loved watching Stacy and Marina grow in the dog show world. Its been an fun journey to watch and has developed into an amazing show career for both. I love that Marina has gone from a little girl in junior handling into a young lady that has finished her dog. Stacy, you have so much to be proud of and thankful for.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh what a wonderful and well deserved gesture in starting this tribute to Stacy and Marina. The pride that I have in both of them and admiration, is indescribable.

You know what else is so special about Stacy and Marina, oh yes, what they contribute to the Maltese world, and SM, but they are a Mom and daughter team, and that always touches my heart as well.


----------

